# Latest bridge



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
It's been a while since I posted ANYTHING!!:stroke: Anyway here's the latest bridge I built.
it's 32 inches long around the curve and 8 inches high. probably my last bridge for a while
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello Mr Stockwell, nice to hear from you. I see you stop in once and a while but are silent.
That is why you have not made my Where are they thread. 

OK, I am guessing N scale? HO? I know it is not O.

Why the last one for a while? :dunno:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hello Mr Stockwell, nice to hear from you. I see you stop in once and a while but are silent.
> That is why you have not made my Where are they thread.
> 
> OK, I am guessing N scale? HO? I know it is not O.
> ...


Hi ed!!! I check out the forum once in a while, just to look around. Sometimes I see a post that I might add something to, but then find that someone else has already said what I was thinking!:stroke: Sorry i forgot the scale!! It's HO!! I am burned out on bridge building and have shut down my Bonanza site, so I don't get bridge orders. Since I had been working on this one, I turned down 4 bridge orders. It got to be too much!!:thumbsdown:
I've taken up playing chess online!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! I sure hope you get paid well for these and if not, you should. I know I can't afford to buy one but I'd like to try building one some day. I'm in awe and now it's on my list of have to have. Great job!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's always a pleasure to see your meticulous handiwork, David. Brilliant, as usual!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking bridge, I'm sad to hear you're giving up bridge building, I always look forward to the next masterpiece.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hutch said:


> Wow! I sure hope you get paid well for these and if not, you should. I know I can't afford to buy one but I'd like to try building one some day. I'm in awe and now it's on my list of have to have. Great job!!!





tjcruiser said:


> It's always a pleasure to see your meticulous handiwork, David. Brilliant, as usual!
> 
> TJ





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Great looking bridge, I'm sad to hear you're giving up bridge building, I always look forward to the next masterpiece.


To Hutch, tj and gunrunner, Thanks much for your comments!! I have enough wood left for 3 or 4 more small bridges. Maybe a couple of Z scale, an N scale and a HO scale, then no bridges for at least 6 months.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

do you draw them up in a CAD program?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hutch said:


> do you draw them up in a CAD program?


Hi Hutch, No I don't use a cad program, I draw what I need by hand. I'm an Ex mechanical/ PC board designer!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Somehow my Atlas plate girder bridge no longer seems "cool". :laugh: Awesome structure! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

"I have shut down my Bonanza site."


Well if you shut the site down how are you going to sell this?
Or is it sold American already?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

doorman29 said:


> Somehow my Atlas plate girder bridge no longer seems "cool". :laugh: Awesome structure! :smilie_daumenpos:





big ed said:


> "I have shut down my Bonanza site."
> 
> 
> Well if you shut the site down how are you going to sell this?
> Or is it sold American already?


Hello doorman, Thanks for the comment!! sorry about your plate girder bridge. Dunno what to tell you.:dunno:

Back again big ed!! Yeah it's already sold American! :sold: Anyway if I build more I can always sell them on EBAY! That's where I first started back in 2008.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great looking bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Patrick1544 said:


> Great looking bridge.


Hello Patrick, Thanks much!!! I try to do my best1
Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hello Patrick, Thanks much!!! I try to do my best1
> Dave


Your best.................will be when you make that custom, handmade, motorized swing bridge, complete with the house on top, and blinking red light with a warning horn that sounds when it opens. Don't forget the operating gates that block off road access too. :smilie_daumenpos:

I know, I know. Stale-mate.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Your best.................will be when you make that custom, handmade, motorized swing bridge, complete with the house on top, and blinking red light with a warning horn that sounds when it opens. Don't forget the operating gates that block off road access too. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I know, I know. Stale-mate.


Hi big ed,:smilie_daumenpos: What are you doing answering my post in the middle of the day??? Shouldn't you be at work? or something.:dunno: Anyway I dunno nothin about swing bridges and all those other components you mentioned!! And you must have missed where I said (long time ago) I didn't want to build any moveable bridges.:smilie_daumenneg:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed,:smilie_daumenpos: What are you doing answering my post in the middle of the day??? Shouldn't you be at work? or something.:dunno: Anyway I dunno nothin about swing bridges and all those other components you mentioned!! And you must have missed where I said (long time ago) I didn't want to build any moveable bridges.:smilie_daumenneg:
> Cheers, Dave


I put my 10 hrs in today, every year we get our raise they try to cut overtime. But we still get it due to all of their mistakes. 
Plus they try to use outside carriers to do what we do and they screw up the stops. 
We have a bunch of experienced guys who know the stops, our equipment works, we pump and drum and tank the load. We are on time. The carriers they get have guys right out of driving school, they have a hard time driving on a straight road let alone backing into some of our stops. Then if they get in they don't have enough hose and their pumps leak if they pump at all and when they are finished they spill chemicals all over. that is if they even show up on the day they're supposed to be there. I could go on and on. Then have customers yelling or leaving them. 
Then some whiz in corporate finally realizes after a month or two that while they are saving $20,000 in overtime they are spending $50,000 to do it. :goofball: (goofBALLS)

They do this every year when we get our raise. 
Then they finally wake up and we are back to work.

I don't care I enjoy the extra time off.

I can only work 60 hour weeks driving I could work in the yard saturdays for extra money but I don't. So if I get 50 hours that is good enough for me, hell sometimes I even like 40! The more you make the more "they" take you know. 

I must have missed when you said that about making the electric swing bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I put my 10 hrs in today, every year we get our raise they try to cut overtime. But we still get it due to all of their mistakes.
> Plus they try to use outside carriers to do what we do and they screw up the stops.
> We have a bunch of experienced guys who know the stops, our equipment works, we pump and drum and tank the load. We are on time. The carriers they get have guys right out of driving school, they have a hard time driving on a straight road let alone backing into some of our stops. Then if they get in they don't have enough hose and their pumps leak if they pump at all and when they are finished they spill chemicals all over. that is if they even show up on the day they're supposed to be there. I could go on and on. Then have customers yelling or leaving them.
> Then some whiz in corporate finally realizes after a month or two that while they are saving $20,000 in overtime they are spending $50,000 to do it. :goofball: (goofBALLS)
> ...


WOW!!!:appl: At noon my time you have already put in 10 HOURS!!:worshippy: You get up in the WEEE hours of the morning! Today I got up at 7:30 am, did all my morning routine and laid back down for a nap, got up had breakfast and laid down for a second nap As you can see, I nap a lot!!hwell: When I did work, my longest work week was 50 hours. A few times 60 hours. But that was a LONG, LONG time ago!! No you didn't miss me saying I didn't want to build any swing bridges! Liar, liar pants on fire!! You kept after me about it for a looong time!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

David,
The build on your bridge is OUTSTANDING! 

D.A.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Model Train Structures said:


> David,
> The build on your bridge is OUTSTANDING!
> 
> D.A.


Hi D.A.-- Thanks much, Dave


----------

